# Barista Express upper burr settings?



## B_Beat (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, I recently bought a refurbished Barista Express machine and have been struggling for the last 2 weeks to get any sort of pressure above the pre infusion range. Initially I thought it was all down to me but I have made a concerted effort to choke the machine and no amount of coffee or tamping can achieve this.

I've tried 4 different types of beans and had the same results. I had some preground coffee left from before I bought the machine and decided to try that and was able to choke the machine with very little tamping and 19g of coffee. This has led me to believe that there is an issue with the grinder as even on setting 1, it seems very coarse.

I have watched some videos on adjusting the burr settings but when I took the burr out, it does not have the numbers 1-10 like I've seen in the videos and I'm unable to change any settings other than the 1-16 range on the side of the machine. I'm probably going to have to send the machine back and buy new but I was wondering why my machine has no adjustment settings on the burr.

Thanks 😊


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

My understanding is that the older BEs didn't have the adjustable upper burr, but that if you get in touch with Sage they should send one out to you


----------



## B_Beat (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh really? So the supposed refurbished machine is an older model? I wonder if sage would send one out to me even if it's a refurb?


----------



## MattLeB (May 18, 2020)

No harm in calling to ask! Where did you buy the refurbed machine from?


----------



## B_Beat (Jun 4, 2020)

I bought it off eBay. Can't remember the stores name but they've sold hundreds and a friend of mine bought the same model and has had no issues. Its in perfect condition but I'm wondering if I should try get sage to send out a new burr or just return it altogether.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

B_Beat said:


> I bought it off eBay. Can't remember the stores name but they've sold hundreds and a friend of mine bought the same model and has had no issues. Its in perfect condition but I'm wondering if I should try get sage to send out a new burr or just return it altogether.


 Not XSitems I hope? 
you can see if it's got the adjustable burr by removing the hopper. Does it have a metal pull ring to remove it and a numbering around the side?

What beans were you using and when roasted?


----------



## B_Beat (Jun 4, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Not XSitems I hope?
> you can see if it's got the adjustable burr by removing the hopper. Does it have a metal pull ring to remove it and a numbering around the side?
> 
> What beans were you using and when roasted?


 Yeah it was XSitems. Is that bad news? I've pulled the Burr out to try and adjust it but it doesn't have the red dot like the newer models seem to have and there is no 1-10 or means of adjusting.

Originally I was using Kiss The Hippo beans that have been roasted within the last week. I burned through those quite quickly trying to dial it in and moved on to some Rave beans that had also been roasted within the last 2 weeks. Struggled with both and bought some Tesco finest to try out bit was having low pressure with every shot.

Through process of elimination and comparing my grind with a friend of mines machine, using the same beans and grind settings I could see that my grinder wasn't performing properly.

I'm guessing from your comment I should return the machine for a full refund and buy new?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

B_Beat said:


> Yeah it was XSitems. Is that bad news? I've pulled the Burr out to try and adjust it but it doesn't have the red dot like the newer models seem to have and there is no 1-10 or means of adjusting.
> 
> Originally I was using Kiss The Hippo beans that have been roasted within the last week. I burned through those quite quickly trying to dial it in and moved on to some Rave beans that had also been roasted within the last 2 weeks. Struggled with both and bought some Tesco finest to try out bit was having low pressure with every shot.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I wouldn't touch one of their machines. They don't 'refurbish' them, just check they switch on. It's pot luck what you get with them. 
I would either buy new (definitely preffered) from someone with a great warranty system like lakeland, JL or costco. 
OR buy off a forum member.


----------

